# torque tuning and Jesse interview



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Good points by Gillingham but some organizations limit overdraw. According to FITA/WAF rules, the overdraw can not exceed 6cm (approx. 2.4"). NFAA sets no limit but does state there must be a device to keep the arrow from falling off the shelf. IBO only prohibits them in recurve classes as does ASA.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

How far back does most people have rest from deepest part of grip my rest is 1.5 inch back


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

From link - "It's both the sight and arrow rest. I've tried to keep up to find a average, but it's still individual and available adjustment of both sight and rest.* So far the average is just a bit of over 2" *- deepest part of the grip to touch point of launch arm and arrow. I have two bows with 2 3/8" - hunting bow and one target bow."


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Correction. I had one PM me concerning how to go about torque tuning... To be sure I still have those two bows. I measured each. One, is 2 3/16" and the other 2 5/16". One has a sight frame and one a HHA fixed vertical pin set as long I can get it, which isn't far.

I didn't use the procedure Tim or Jesse use. I shot mine in. I shot a bunch back then, full 5 spot rounds. I kept moving the rest back until I got the best I could get. I actually went to almost 3 inches and groups/game went the other way, down hill. Moved back to 2 3/16" and it's been there ever since. For my hunting bow, a MagnaTec, I went with the QuikTune 3000 which has the mounting plate for the inset of the Hoyt overdraw risers (2000 models) and this came out to be 2 5/16" all by it's self. Virtually fixed there is no moving it like the standard QuikTune 3000. You can, but through hole placement which is 1/4" forward - tapered hole for mounting bolt. That the bow shoots great with rest back 2 5/16" I never moved the rest forward that 1/4". So maybe Hoyt knew something back then?


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

Tagged


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 17, 2013)

Tried this yesterday at 30 yards. Bare shaft tuned as well as I could and checked with fixed blade broad heads. My creep tune couldn't be better and I am always having groups that are slightly wider than tall. In 30 minutes time I found my QAD setting 1 & 7/8" behind my grip and groups improved.

I suggest this for anyone who reads


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

My rest is extended back and low just a minimum clearance to the shelf (I never measure it actually ), I found with extreme Field uphill shots if I don't hold the bow strong want to POI low, really need to wrestle it hard but only on uphill rings.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Revisit....

Set up my new Pearson MX2. Didn't mess around, just set the rest back as far as I could get. Launch arm up, distance to deepest part of grip is right at 1.800". So far rights and lefts are minimal....

What I have found for average distance, launch arm/ prongs to deepest of grip; 2.101". Except for Tim Gillingham, no one doing this set back of the arrow rest is moving the sight, just getting what they feel better results.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Pic of rest and every shot taken. So far, putting the hurt on the bull's eye from 25, 30, 35, even 40 yards. Nope, not always. Maybe something over 150 arrows during two days of:
Shots - 1 and 2 at a time. 
Bright sun, overcast, rain (both days). Rain drops on the lens is.......
Sighting in - 25,30,35,40 yards and finding what draw weight I like made things different.
Lowered draw weight twice.
10 degree disconnect came loose that gave some screwball arrows.
A bit of angle change of left back bar - bubble still a bit right.
Wind that corkscrewed some arrows. 
Me being stupid. 
For I don't know how long I've laid off shooting to let my bow shoulder heal. Little rough getting going. 2nd day I was a little sore.
And I haven't really tuned the bow yet - Initially, I got brain dead, went to Tim where he charged up my brain cells and I got 2 so-so bullet holes and went home. Will eventually French tune and play with rest height, but for now good enough.
Guesstimated first shot, 15 yards, in the X ring. Raining - see rain on arrow. Moved to 20 yards. Moved to 25 yards and no less from then on.
Counted - last 33 shots were in the lower right shot out area of the X ring - arrows were actually rebounding from hitting the conveyor belting behind the bale. 
My bow and I'm having fun...What some of us forget to do....


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Just checked. One shot, low right, made it out of the 4 ring.


----------

